# La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Ligero Salomon Cigar Review - Another LFD winner



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Make no mistake, this smoke is not for the faint of heart. Full bodied, well constructed cigar. If you are not used to a full bodied smoke, this on...

Read the full review here: La Flor Dominicana Ligeros Ligero Salomon Cigar Review - Another LFD winner


----------

